# VERTICAL CHALLENGE event at Loveland - March 19th



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

If you're a skier or snowboarder who also cares about rivers - which ought to summarize just about anyone in this forum - then I hope you'll consider being a part of the GOALS "Get Up, Get Down, Get Out" Vertical Challenge event at Loveland Ski Area on March 19th. 

There are many reasons to think about signing up, including: 
- challenging yourself or competing with friends to see just how many vertical feet you can cover in a day.
- a list of impressive prizes, from season passes to Icelantic skis or a Never Summer snowboard. 
- all proceeds benefit GOALS (Get Outside And Learn Something) - a local nonprofit organization whose mission is to "inspire exploration in youth through multi-day wilderness river trips." 

For more info, please visit GOALS Get Up, Get Down, Get Out - March 19th, 2011

Please help spread the word and help GOALS make this a great event!!


----------

